# Gyno reversal?



## Rènard

Hi guys, this may have been covered before but I'm just after second opinions. I've been training naturally for 5 years, I'm 23 years old but I think I have puberty induced gyno. I'm currently at 16.3% body fat and there is no lump underneath either nipple, but they are both mildy puffy which ruins the shape of my chest (when cold they look normal).

My question is guys, I've read that running AI's such as NOLVA, Letro or tamoxifen can reduce and even completely reverse the effects of gyno!

Have any of you had similar experiences with gyno and reversed it or reduced it with any AAS or Ai's?

i may be clutching at straws, but any help will be much appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## Raposo

One of my friends have gyno since he was 5-6

He is running 20mg tamoxifen ED since 1 month. The gyno is getting smaller. But, we think she needs nearly a whole year. (His gyno was VERY big).

His idea is using tamox and in some months time go to the doctor and check his e2 to be sure if is neccesary to use letrozole and how much dosage.

But I am not an expert, so perhaps would be better if someone witch much more information than me could answer you. But, I wanted to help you.

I read that the best for a gyno, is you were natty is using

60mg raloxifen ed

and 10 or 20 tamoxifen ed

(either tamoxifen and raloxifen). Be care with raloxifen, it's related with osteoporosis.

Use calcium and be sure that you get enough vit D from the sunlight, and keep working out.


----------



## ElChapo

Take 60 mg of raloxifene for 12 weeks. It should be gone or more than 50% reduced if it's really bad.

I guarantee these results.

Alternatively: Run 20 mg nolvadex , 12 weeks. Nolva is a bit less effective and has more sides like depression and brain fog. Raloxifene is the best gyno drug.


----------



## JohhnyC

ElChapo said:


> Take 60 mg of raloxifene for 12 weeks. It should be gone or more than 50% reduced if it's really bad.
> 
> I guarantee these results.
> 
> Alternatively: Run 20 mg nolvadex , 12 weeks. Nolva is a bit less effective and has more sides like depression and brain fog. Raloxifene is the best gyno drug.


 i have a touch of it myself, only really noticeable if I lean over and bring shoulders together. Became more noticeable with recent fat lass (now about 12%)

You think 60mg is too much for a situation like this?


----------



## swole troll

good luck if you've allowed it to get past the puffy/fluid like stage

once its fibrous youve got no chance in complete removal without surgery

as above you can shrink it with ralox and femara but it will always be there and will inevitably one day grow again if you use AAS


----------



## JuiceyjayV2

ElChapo said:


> Take 60 mg of raloxifene for 12 weeks. It should be gone or more than 50% reduced if it's really bad.
> 
> I guarantee these results.
> 
> Alternatively: Run 20 mg nolvadex , 12 weeks. Nolva is a bit less effective and has more sides like depression and brain fog. Raloxifene is the best gyno drug.


 Is this Raloxifene hard to come by? Would a google search put me to the right place?

Iv been on letro 2.5mg, and 1mg Anastrozole with 0.5mg cabaser eod for nearly 10 days and although the pain/irratibility has reduced lumps haven't seemed too...

am I being impatient or is my meds bunk I wonder?

Gyno is from test/Tren cycle


----------



## swole troll

JuiceyjayV2 said:


> Is this Raloxifene hard to come by? Would a google search put me to the right place?
> 
> Iv been on letro 2.5mg, and 1mg Anastrozole with 0.5mg cabaser eod for nearly 10 days and although the pain/irratibility has reduced lumps haven't seemed too...
> 
> am I being impatient or is my meds bunk I wonder?
> 
> Gyno is from test/Tren cycle


 ralox can be tricky to find

i always use to stock up on it when i had a dbol cycle planned

youll never get rid of the lumps with SERMs and AIs 
at best youll shrink them but theyll grow back whenever you next f**k up on your AI management

also 2.5mg letro alongside 1mg adex will be raping your lipids

give it another 10 days and if youve seen no change in the size of the lumps then theyre likely there to stay

ralox is good but if your oestrogen is low enough (it definitely will be after 3 weeks on 2.5mg letro) then there is fa to bind to the breast receptor anyway in which case raloxifene isnt going to be the silver bullet youre looking for

i use to suffer with gyno on cycle every now and again (mainly with dbol) and id come off and could shrink the right down to barely anything and the left down to about the size of half an almond but in the end i got the surgery done

your health and mental well being will thank you for it long term


----------



## iamyou

swole troll said:


> ralox can be tricky to find
> 
> i always use to stock up on it when i had a dbol cycle planned
> 
> youll never get rid of the lumps with SERMs and AIs
> at best youll shrink them but theyll grow back whenever you next f**k up on your AI management
> 
> also 2.5mg letro alongside 1mg adex will be raping your lipids
> 
> give it another 10 days and if youve seen no change in the size of the lumps then theyre likely there to stay
> 
> ralox is good but if your oestrogen is low enough (it definitely will be after 3 weeks on 2.5mg letro) then there is fa to bind to the breast receptor anyway in which case raloxifene isnt going to be the silver bullet youre looking for
> 
> i use to suffer with gyno on cycle every now and again (mainly with dbol) and id come off and could shrink the right down to barely anything and the left down to about the size of half an almond but in the end i got the surgery done
> 
> your health and mental well being will thank you for it long term


 Would you say 1mg adex and 20mg nolva is enough to shrink my gyno I recently got on tren? I was taking no AIs and when the tren kicked in I had sore nips on both sides. Left side now has a small lump/knot under it. It's not hurting anymore so it should be enough to shrink it? Sex drive is pretty much gone too and test is down to 300mg / wk so I guess my E2 levels are getting low. My prolactin and progesterone were high too though.


----------



## JuiceyjayV2

swole troll said:


> ralox can be tricky to find
> 
> i always use to stock up on it when i had a dbol cycle planned
> 
> youll never get rid of the lumps with SERMs and AIs
> at best youll shrink them but theyll grow back whenever you next f**k up on your AI management
> 
> also 2.5mg letro alongside 1mg adex will be raping your lipids
> 
> give it another 10 days and if youve seen no change in the size of the lumps then theyre likely there to stay
> 
> ralox is good but if your oestrogen is low enough (it definitely will be after 3 weeks on 2.5mg letro) then there is fa to bind to the breast receptor anyway in which case raloxifene isnt going to be the silver bullet youre looking for
> 
> i use to suffer with gyno on cycle every now and again (mainly with dbol) and id come off and could shrink the right down to barely anything and the left down to about the size of half an almond but in the end i got the surgery done
> 
> your health and mental well being will thank you for it long term


 Thank mate yeah I'll do that carry on hard for another 10 days and then tapper down, I'll get bloods done on Monday to see where I'm at aswell.

May have to pm you dude about details on where you got your op done etc lol


----------



## swole troll

iamyou said:


> Would you say 1mg adex and 20mg nolva is enough to shrink my gyno I recently got on tren? I was taking no AIs and when the tren kicked in I had sore nips on both sides. Left side now has a small lump/knot under it. It's not hurting anymore so it should be enough to shrink it? Sex drive is pretty much gone too and test is down to 300mg / wk so I guess my E2 levels are getting low. My prolactin and progesterone were high too though.


 I'd drop to trt and blast it

100mg per week test

20mg nolva, 1mg adex

If no change after a month ditch the adex and stick with the nolva for another couple months

Although if the adex nolva combo hasn't worked the nolva is unlikely to from being on for additional time but most the pubertal gyno reduction studies were 20mg for 12 weeks


----------



## swole troll

JuiceyjayV2 said:


> Thank mate yeah I'll do that carry on hard for another 10 days and then tapper down, I'll get bloods done on Monday to see where I'm at aswell.
> 
> May have to pm you dude about details on where you got your op done etc lol


 All info in here mate

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301785-gyno-removal/?do=embed

Get it done for under 2k for everything and you get a mini holiday

I was up looking round poland the following day

My nips are bulletproof now, can munch all the dbol I want care free


----------



## billy76

Good post her O.P.

I'm in the same boat.

I have raloxifene & letro on hand.

Going to try 12 weeks of Raloxifene, as heard the side from Letro can be really bad.

Sore joints and totally shutting you down.


----------



## JuiceyjayV2

swole troll said:


> All info in here mate
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301785-gyno-removal/?do=embed
> 
> Get it done for under 2k for everything and you get a mini holiday
> 
> I was up looking round poland the following day
> 
> My nips are bulletproof now, can munch all the dbol I want care free


 So iv just pissed blood! Wonder if it's cus I'm banging down the letro arimidex and caber maybe I should bk off what you think??


----------



## swole troll

JuiceyjayV2 said:


> So iv just pissed blood! Wonder if it's cus I'm banging down the letro arimidex and caber maybe I should bk off what you think??


 unrelated, go and see your GP


----------



## JuiceyjayV2

swole troll said:


> unrelated, go and see your GP


 On it cheers mate


----------



## iamyou




----------



## Buttner1993

iamyou said:


>


 Did not pay attention to a single word they was saying.. eyes fixed on the little camo girl ?


----------



## JuiceyjayV2

billy76 said:


> Good post her O.P.
> 
> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> I have raloxifene & letro on hand.
> 
> Going to try 12 weeks of Raloxifene, as heard the side from Letro can be really bad.
> 
> Sore joints and totally shutting you down.


 I'm gunna try raloxifene to iv been smashing down letro, arimidex and caber for a few weeks now with no avail! Just had bloods results back and eastrogen/prolactin are low as hell and test is good( crusing )

so gunna taper down and start raloxifene as last resort lol @swole troll what you think buddy I'm ok to taper off then hit the Raloxifene or just start while still using lower amounts of letro etc


----------



## swole troll

JuiceyjayV2 said:


> I'm gunna try raloxifene to iv been smashing down letro, arimidex and caber for a few weeks now with no avail! Just had bloods results back and eastrogen/prolactin are low as hell and test is good( crusing )
> 
> so gunna taper down and start raloxifene as last resort lol @swole troll what you think buddy I'm ok to taper off then hit the Raloxifene or just start while still using lower amounts of letro etc


 there's no interaction between letrozole and raloxifene unlike letrozole and tamoxifen where tamox speeds up the rate at which the liver processes adex and letro and reduces their efficacy by 28 and 37% respectively

this is the most aggressive protocol you can run for gyno shrinkage and it wont always work and it will never completely eradicate the gland, only surgery will do that

Letrozole 2.5mg ED for 30 days 
concurrently ran with
raloxifene 60mg ED for 90 days

start both on the same day and as you finish the letro continue the ralox for a further 60 days

if this doesnt shrink it then i assure you nothing will

and like i keep saying and always said before i even had mine removed: if you are serious about continued steroid use whilst using multiple compounds then id strongly advise anyone that suffers with gyno issues to bite the bullet and spend the £1400 on the op to have your glands removed

i was back up walking round poland the following day and was back in the gym doing very light cardio within a week, light legs within 2 weeks, heavy legs and cardio within 3 and back to full training by a month

this is fa for a life of never worrying about gyno again


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Surely if theres no lump its pseudogynecomastia, which requires you to be low bodyfat to get "rid" of?


----------

